# 2011 301Bq Home In Texas !!!!!



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

My DW and I returned home from Lakeshore with our New 301BQ this afternoon. Was not able to post on the roadtrip like I wanted so this will have to do. Marci and the Guys at Lakeshore were top notch. They allowed me to take as long as I needed for the PDI. As I founds things they fixed them. Minor adjustment stuff was all that was needed. They also helped me install my own hitch.

The 301BQ as all the 300 Series Outbacks is one long a tall trailer. I expected my 3/4 Burb to have to work more than it did. When Outback said they redesigned the camper they ment it. What a dream to tow!!!!!














We went through some really heavy winds and never once felt unsafe. Not sure how Keystone did it but this is one great trailer on the road.

The Moonlight interior is awesome. I was a little worried but am very happy. The pictures do not do justice.
















Headed camping tomorrow for the 4th for our shakedown trip. Will post pictures as they are taken.

KB


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!! Glad you had a good experience at Lakeshore...we sure did.

Have to tell you I think you have the BEST Outback on the market...of course I might be a bit bias as we own the same model. Click on the link below my picture to see some mods I've done to our 301BQ.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

yes, congrats from the east coast as well.....

it is a sweet floorplan.....i have done many mods to mine, and one that is key for us is the outside shower i put in between the two slides. a tension shower curtain rod and curtain and you have a perfectly private outdoor shower. someday when i get a digital camera and figure out how to use it, i will post pics.

have a great camping season.

paul


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats, Ken!!!

We can't wait to see it at the next rally!!!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Ken,

Where are you camping this weekend???

Bryan


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Outback!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Ken congrats on that nice new camper - can't wait to see it when we have a next rally!

-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ken, Congrats on the new trailer! Glad your trip was a good one.

See you and your new trailer soon, I hope.

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Texas Friends said:


> Ken,
> 
> Where are you camping this weekend???
> 
> Bryan


We camped at Rustic Ranch that is now Jellystone. Left home without computer and camera so no updates. We spent the weekend getting everything organized and ready for camping. Now we are ready to camp.

KB


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

congrats on the new toy!! We also purchased from Marci at Lakeshore, great price, service and wonderful trailer!!! Have a great summer!


----------

